# liscence plate rattle



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

what have you guys done with the liscence plate on the back that rattes like hell? I have a 98 nissan sentra gxe. mine only has two places to screw it on and its on the top.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm.. I havent fixed my license plate yet... but try putting on some cotton underneath. Other wise get like 4 small pieces of rubber on each corner of the license plate and glue em there. 

Im not entirely sure..but im tryn to help....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I went to the dollar store and got some rubbery/foamy things in a bag, they are round, and put them behind the plate where the screws go in. You could get some rubber stoppers or something and put those there. I would also recommend using all four screw terminals. If that doesnt help you can get the Dynamat "License Plate kit" http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...t&ht=1&SortProperty=MetaEndSort&query=dynamat

And that is a kit that has deadening material pre cut for the license plate. I have not seen or heard the different yet, but some deadening material is better than none, right? It also comes with a stylish Plastic Plate holder that says "Ive got better sound!"


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I glued a piece of foam rubber to the back. Total cost: $0.00 and the rattle is gone for good.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Rattling Liscence Plate*

I have Dynamat (Super...same a Extreme) on my plate (and entire car) and it works very well. I will add that anything you can add (as far as mass goes) to the thin plate will help out tremendously. The more mass the plate has, the less it will vibrate.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*dynamat liscense kit*

I bought the dynamay kit for the liscense and just cut four 1 x 5 inch pieces and fixed that to the liscese. The rattle's gone and I have s0me left over for the next thing to start makin' noizez. Pablo


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

I just used weather stripping....you know, the stuff you put around windows. No more rattle


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

redviper98 said:


> *I just used weather stripping....you know, the stuff you put around windows. No more rattle  *


Yeah, a friend of mine did that to his car and you cant hear anything. Im going to do it to my car, when I get it back. Its the cheapest solution, and does a good job.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I'll third on the weather stripping. Works great!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, a friend of mine did that to his car and you cant hear anything. Im going to do it to my car, when I get it back. Its the cheapest solution, and does a good job. *


what does it look like and where can i get it? how would i describe it to someone if i went looking for it


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I used 2 sided tape, the one heavy duty one worked like a charm plus no mounting screws.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

zeroviper said:


> *
> 
> what does it look like and where can i get it? how would i describe it to someone if i went looking for it *


You can get it anywhere. Try home depot or lowes. It looks like double sided tape. Just a little thicker.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I used a piece of Black carpet. Like the left over scraps from my sub box. I cut a piece to match the entire back of the plate, then i just glued it to the plate. Have never head another peep out of my plate. But on the other hand, everything else is rattling now. For one the headlinner. Two the rear seat belt assembely. Also something in my dash. Gonna take me foever to get these damn thing out......lol


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

look wait till you have the middle of your window flex, causing your rear view mirror to shatter, i've never gone above halfway for fear i'll blow my windshield out, I did it on my friends camaro, and the body panels in the trunk flex, someone told me to use that hardning foam in a can, we did it back at the shop in a mustang and it got rid of a lot of it, but I'm sure it'd be a bitch on a leased car or one you want to sell later on.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Expanding Foam*



omega said:


> *look wait till you have the middle of your window flex, causing your rear view mirror to shatter, i've never gone above halfway for fear i'll blow my windshield out, I did it on my friends camaro, and the body panels in the trunk flex, someone told me to use that hardning foam in a can, we did it back at the shop in a mustang and it got rid of a lot of it, but I'm sure it'd be a bitch on a leased car or one you want to sell later on. *


Expanding foam can work wonders...just be carefull not to use too much as it does "EXPAND". I had a friend use too much, and it made his trunk lid bubble up and warp

Just looking out


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

My friend used cardboard wrapped in ceran wrap...


----------

